# Novak HV-Maxx pro question



## BillH (Sep 26, 2005)

It is rated at 4s is that 2 4s packs or 2 2s packs? Thanks Bill


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Two 2S packs - one for each connector.

Or one 4S pack if you jumper the terminals as described in the instructions *AND* us an external BEC.


----------



## BillH (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks that is what I thought


----------

